# How are we all doing?



## Tegans Mama

Hey folks :flower:

I just wanted to say hello to all the SN mummies & daddies :) I know the school holidays can be a tough time for those of us who rely on school for a break, so wanted to create somewhere we can all go and chat and talk :)


----------



## sun

Hello! :wave: 

I have noticed the SN board has been quite slow of late - hopefully this thread will bring some mummies over to say hello :flower: Our school holidays were a few weeks ago so we don't have the week off here, but here we got some unseasonally warm temps so were outside quite a bit. It was great since all his normal activities were cancelled - it would have been hard being inside all day for a week! 

How are you and the fam doing? :hugs:


----------



## Tegans Mama

I think it's because all the kids are so different, some of the parents might struggle to relate To one another once they get past the SN part.
We have two weeks off here. The weathers been nice this week (schools finished today) bu not sure how next week will be! It will be great to have Tegan off school for a while, but she has very full on needs so the break school provides is very much needed! 
And were all pretty good thankyou :) OH is having some trouble with her legs and back (she has suspected spinal stenosis) so I've been doing everything for everyone :lol:


----------



## Marleysgirl

I'm going to say :hi: in this thread, even though Andrew isn't school age yet. We are trying to stay optimistic about getting him a place in the SN nursery from September for a couple of sessions a week.


----------



## Tegans Mama

That sounds good marley. Tegan goes to a mainstream school and I'm hoping she will be ok to stay there, although we never know what will happen in the future! Her speech is still delayed and I'm not sure whether I think she is ready to start reception in September (she is in preschool now). 
There is only one SN school local to us (that's we get for living in the back of beyond!) and I asked her ed psych and was told since she is only moderately delayed learning and speech wise, she isn't "disabled enough" for their school :wacko: even though she is paraplegic etc. 
Anyway her circumstances have changed over the past 18months, she's having difficulties plearning her numbers and letters etc. I dunno, we will see what next term throws at us!


----------



## BabyBoo36

I'm saying hi as well, even though my little angel is only 9 months! She starts nursery next week as I have to go back to work :cry::growlmad::cry:. I'm dreading it but she'll be fine! She's crawling, started pulling herself up on things, and is into everything, so the next milestone to see if her SB is affecting her, will be potty training x


----------



## Karlie06

Hello everyone! Our man is off for two weeks for Easter and I'm thinking positive. He attends a special school and finds the change in routine upsetting but we will keep him busy so hopefully that will help. :hugs: to all you mummies and daddies of special needs children and I hope the holidays aren't too stressful for your families xx


----------



## Tegans Mama

How do you make the decision to send them to a SN school? Tegan is in mainstream ATM and was doing well. She is definitely behind her peers though. She can't write her name (or trace any letters) and she can't recognise any numbers. She can verbally count to 20 but that is all. 

I'm wondering whether her school is going to be well enough equipped for her in the next school year. She's going to need a lot of help, we didn't know if she would have learning difficulties but it is looking like she does now.


----------



## Marleysgirl

Tegans Mama said:


> How do you make the decision to send them to a SN school? Tegan is in mainstream ATM and was doing well. She is definitely behind her peers though. She can't write her name (or trace any letters) and she can't recognise any numbers. She can verbally count to 20 but that is all.
> 
> I'm wondering whether her school is going to be well enough equipped for her in the next school year. She's going to need a lot of help, we didn't know if she would have learning difficulties but it is looking like she does now.

In our case, it was actually the Pre-School worker's suggestion. She's been involved with Andrew for almost two years now, and has been monitoring his progress not only with development but also keeping in touch with the Teacher of the Deaf regarding his hearing problems. Last summer (when he was 2) we had talked about him attending mainstream pre-school with support; but in January when I asked, she said that he hadn't 'caught up' as much as she had hoped and that she feels he'd get far better support by attending a SN nursery instead.

TBH it was rather a relief. We're keen for him to attend nursery as soon as possible to help develop his social skills, however he'd struggle too much in mainstream because the activities would be beyond his capability. We can't afford to go private; but he turns 3 in August so can attend from September on the '15 hours free' scheme.


----------



## Tegans Mama

We were given the choice of mainstream vs an SN school. I chose mainstream because I thought she *might* be fine. She has a full time TA, but I don't feel like she fits in at her school. Although the school have gone to great lengths to accommodate her physical needs I don't think they will be able to cope with her mental ones. 

I think I'll talk to her specialist teacher next time we see her and ask her what she thinks. Our local SN school doesn't take pupils until they're five though so I'm thinking of trying reception at her current school, and if we have no luck moving her to the SN school. I know my OH is having problems accepting she might need an SN school though.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi hun.

Things been manic here. Really struggling with M lately AND I am having doubts about Ruby now. So hard.

So currently battling statement (still) LEA said no, day before tribunal said yes. Assessed him again, then said no and changed AGAIN ON DAY of tribunal. Looks like they just do this very often to weaken parents and drag out the process.

Som have now gone private, got a barrister and she has told me the secrets of the system. I have been advised to cut all contact with NHS CAMHS as they are trying to diagnose my son with things he does not have so they dont have to spend as much. 

Right so yesterday saw private OT who was wonderful and written us a wonderful report. We are waiting for our Private assessment and speech and language assessment in London with specialists...costing 1700 its just ridiculous! 

So that brings me up to date with school issues. I NEVER EVER thought it would be this hard. I have learnt though that all professionals are in a web- all working with each other unless they are independently funded. I keep my mouth shut now lol. 

day 2 of holidays, poor lad had assessments yesterday and today so hopefully he can have a nice break tomorrow xx


----------



## katealim

Hello ladies. We are in Canada and the girls don't start easter break untill Thursday at noon. Kate has such a hard time adjusting to changes in scheduling so we will see how things go. She is currently in grade 1 with a full time aide and in a mainstream school. My oldest is antsy to get some time off school, especially as the weather is starting to improve up here. I am new here so for those of you wondering...I have 2 girls, my youngest was an undiagnosed breech delivered vaginally and suffers from cerebral palsy. She was also born with a cleft palate. My eldest is perfectly healthy and we are expecting our 3rd; praying that this one will be healthy as well. Nice to meet you all and look forward to chatting with you!


----------



## Marleysgirl

Tegans Mama said:


> I know my OH is having problems accepting she might need an SN school though.

I think we had our period of denial when A was about a year old and it became apparent that he had a range of issues, that it wasn't simply being a preemie. Since then we've tried to embrace his needs, and if attending a SN school means that he'll get the best support to help him learn, then we're happy to accept the 'SN' label and fight to get him what he needs. It's all about what's best for him, not what our (or anyone else's) feelings might be.

We've received the acknowledgement from our request for Statutory Assessment today. Time to dig out recent paperwork and write a one-page summary on his needs and the support he'd need to attend school alongside his peer group.

This time next year I hope to join in the "what shall we do in the holidays?" discussions :D


----------



## Tegans Mama

That sounds like a nightmare MF. :( I know I wouldn't be able to afford to fund those things, so if we had that much trouble Tegan would be home schooled.

Hi katealim! I'm really hoping we can get this section a bit more busy as it could be such a great resource for us all.


----------



## Tegans Mama

Marleysgirl said:


> Tegans Mama said:
> 
> 
> I know my OH is having problems accepting she might need an SN school though.
> 
> I think we had our period of denial when A was about a year old and it became apparent that he had a range of issues, that it wasn't simply being a preemie. Since then we've tried to embrace his needs, and if attending a SN school means that he'll get the best support to help him learn, then we're happy to accept the 'SN' label and fight to get him what he needs. It's all about what's best for him, not what our (or anyone else's) feelings might be.
> 
> We've received the acknowledgement from our request for Statutory Assessment today. Time to dig out recent paperwork and write a one-page summary on his needs and the support he'd need to attend school alongside his peer group.
> 
> This time next year I hope to join in the "what shall we do in the holidays?" discussions :DClick to expand...

It's not accepting that she has special needs which is the problem really. It would be extremely hard to deny a paraplegic child is disabled :lol: She needs pretty much 24 hour care for her _physical_ needs. It's the learning disabilities that have hit us like a tonne of bricks to be honest. We knew from birth it was *possible* she'd have delayed learning/learning disabilities. We just hoped and prayed she wouldn't. 
It turns out she does. And that no amount of "help" at home will really help even though I've been working my guts out. You can't teach much in the way of reading to a child with little/no short term memory.

The statementing process is interesting :lol: We've just "renewed" Tegans. Glad you got your acknowledgement. Our first statement application was denied because the EP didn't submit ANY supporting evidence even though there was loads :lol:


----------



## JASMAK

Hey, just saw this now. I am in Canada, and we had spring break couple weeks ago. We went on vacation to Vancouver. Makena is progressing well, in school, I think. I say I think, because teachers have not provided one IEP or ANY report cards due to their strike action for a raise. She has been driving me a bi mental with her attitude and constant non stop repeated questions. We are having issues with her therapy, and I am getting royally ticked because they are not providing the services they say they will...which is a long winded story. Generally Makena is happy though.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I cant homeschool :( not strong enough :( I need him to at least have a chance at secondary school and if that fails then I will homeschool but I would love him to have a proper chance and he would be fine with right support. They know most people dont have the money (and we dont) thats why its hard to turn down what I ask for as they dont come across it often lol xxx


----------



## Peanut78

Hello! :flower:

My son has dysmyelination/ delayed myelination which basically manifests as a motor planning difficluty. He is nursery 08:00 - 12:00 5 days a week and is on hol's this week and next :wacko: He also has OT and ST every week which he won't over the hol's. I am trying to make sure that he has some structured activities everyday...

We live in Dubai where it is now getting so hot that outdoor activities are becoming a pain (and there is a limit to how much swimming you can do in a day!) :nope:

:kiss:


----------



## Peanut78

Marleysgirl said:


> Tegans Mama said:
> 
> 
> I know my OH is having problems accepting she might need an SN school though.
> 
> I think we had our period of denial when A was about a year old and it became apparent that he had a range of issues, that it wasn't simply being a preemie. Since then we've tried to embrace his needs, and if attending a SN school means that he'll get the best support to help him learn, then we're happy to accept the 'SN' label and fight to get him what he needs. It's all about what's best for him, not what our (or anyone else's) feelings might be.
> 
> We've received the acknowledgement from our request for Statutory Assessment today. Time to dig out recent paperwork and write a one-page summary on his needs and the support he'd need to attend school alongside his peer group.
> 
> This time next year I hope to join in the "what shall we do in the holidays?" discussions :DClick to expand...

Yeah, this can be really tough coming to terms with :nope: We recently moved to Dubai whery son is in a regular nursery. Seems to be going ok, although we plan to repeat foundation 1 next year as he is currently one the youngest in the year being a July baby, and I feel given his speech delays he could benefit from not being the youngest in the class and having some more time. 

BUT, i was horrified after having a conversation with his nursery teacher who told me that Dubai is a terrible place to be for children like T. When they reach school age no mainstream schools take on children with learning difficulties and the only place he would be able to go was a special needs school/ centre (where children with mild learning difficulties are automatically placed with children with severe learining diffciulties, my sons issues are not cognitive, but pertain to gross and fine motor planning). Basically here in Dubai all the english speaking schools are private and very competitive, each child needs to pass an assessment to enter, and they don't want children with learning difficulties bringing down their average :growlmad::nope: Luckily we will not be in Dubai long enough for this to be an issue. But it made me feel sick to my stomache, I just went back to my car and cried. (sorry that turned into a rant, got me all worked up again typing that :growlmad:)

Now we are looking into options for schools in NY, where they have come alot further in developing learning support within a mainstream setting, or schools that reflect more a mainstream model with specialised services.


----------



## Emmea12uk

https://www.spinabifidasupport.com/nvldsyndrome.htm


----------



## taylor197878

hi

im glad my son goes bk tomorrow he has been so hyper and these tabets dont seem to make much a diff, its been a rough few weeks i think he needs strucure with school.

i know these tabs are supposed to take a while to work but how long.


----------

